

Give HN: Simple Hack to Track your Submissions - vanni
https://github.com/vannitotaro/hntrack

======
vanni
I made this simple shell script some days ago to track in a terminal (and log
on file) the HN submission about my startup (<http://asaclock.com>) pre-launch
landing page and now I'm sharing it with you because sharing is caring :)

~~~
freemarketteddy
thanks!

